# Endoscopic Sympathetic Block (ESB)



## fhoadv (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi guys!

I was reading an interesting article about endoscopic sympathetic block and how it helps people with SA.

You might want to have a look:

http://www.thelocal.se/719/20041205/

Would any of you consider having surgery if it was proven to improve your SA?


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

If it was simple and risk-free and had no side effects, sure. Of course none of those things are true.


----------



## Jen4452 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have been doing some research on it also. But what is the reflex sweating they talk about? My concern is the side effects of the surgery. Otherwise, yes, I would definitely consider surgery so I can functon normally.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had this procedure done and it's mainly indicated for excessive sweating or hyperhyrosis. I had it done for specifically hperhydrosis. It has had no effect on SA and in my opinion should not be indicated for SA. It can help withsymptoms of SA like excessive sweating on the hands and dace but I do not beleive it resolves SA in any way at least in my experience


----------



## sonander (Jan 22, 2013)

Excessive sweating, also known as hyperhidrosis, is a medical condition in which certain areas of the body sweats beyond the normal physiological needs.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

There some easier methods to try it first for excessive sweating, before surgery.

ONE FOR THE HAND is the water electricity treatment not sure the name of it, but I've seen it on youtube 5 years ago and I did try it at the time and IT DOES WORK although there is a maintence period, I did for a year or 2 and It did help me with sweaty hands although I stop doing it cause I got bored and just let it go.

I still have it sometimes but it's nothing like before so I kinda ok with it now.

There is also a temporary solution for armpits kinda works like magic you should try it http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=11764&catid=183883&aid=338666&aparam=goobase_filler

Certain dry roll on..


----------

